# Laurens Co. Start of Bow season



## cowboyron (Sep 12, 2005)

Well at our lease it was a very slow start. Deer movement was slow, slow enough that I did not see a deer this opening weekend. Did find some grapes they were feeding on but to late, hung a stand and came back home to Fl. By the time I get back up the grapes will prolly be gone. Hopefully my hunting partner can take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 13, 2005)

*Laurens Co.*

Sounds like one of my trips. What part of Laurens Co. do you hunt? This is my second yr. in the Dexter area. Im sure the hunting will get better if we had a little rain. The mosquitos will love that. Did you see many white oak acorns? We dug in 4 food plots and hung a couple of stands for the last evenings hunt. My hunting buddy seen 1 doe and 2 fawns, I was on the edge of a soybean field and had 7 walk by and 2 sneak in from behind. Was one of the better trips ive had.


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 17, 2005)

Bladeslinger, We are South east near the Wheeler Co. Line off SR 47. Didn't see any white oaks but then I didn't stroll thru the hardwood bottoms much. The acorns I seen that were dropping were small maybe water oaks but not to good with oak tree ID. Although I no a white oak when I see one. I hunted in Ala. one year and was in with some white oaks that were dropping. Man, I never in my life had so many deer around me at one time. I had a heard under me it was awesome.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 18, 2005)

*Laurens Co.*

Any word on when we could see some rain in the Laurens are? Ive got 4 plots in the ground and would hate to see it all dry up.


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 18, 2005)

I have no idea but I do have a buddy right there on the Wheeler and Laurens Co. line. I'll let you know when it comes a rain. There are alot of plots in that need the rain.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 18, 2005)

*Laurens Co.*

Thanks that would be great. My buddy and I are thinking obout going down in about a week, we still need to put up a few more stands.Thanks for all the info, let me know if we get any rain.Good luck on your hunting.


----------



## gator (Oct 15, 2005)

Any recent reports?
Gettin ready to go up next weekend.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Oct 15, 2005)

*Laurens Co.*

Its still dry , we got some rain but it was extremly dry before it came , so we need more.All our food plots have jumped  after the rain and are doing well. The creeks and ponds need more rain they were lower than I have ever see.We are seeing alot of rubs and other buck sign.The heat isnt as bad as it has been.Hope you have some luck on your trip.


----------

